# How to Install a Lightroom Export Plugin



## DonRicklin (Nov 20, 2007)

As you may already know, with the release of LR 1.3 came a limited Export SDK for Export Plugins. 

To get one started visit How to Install a Lightroom Export Plugin where Jeffrey Friedl will show you how to install them.

Plugins will eventually be  available for uploading to SmugMug, and Zenfolio via LR Export. Currently there are Flickr and FTP Plugins are available from the SDK Download

Enjoy.

Don


----------



## toneyw (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks.  I downloaded the SDK and installed the Flickr plugin and it worked on the first try.


----------



## DonRicklin (Nov 20, 2007)

Glad to hear that. This is just the beginning of what can be added to LR to expand its usability.

More to come!



Don


----------



## DonRicklin (Nov 21, 2007)

Jeffrey has posted SmugMug/Zenfolio/Flickr Export-to-Lightroom Plugins Released.

Enjoy,



Don


----------



## T.D. (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for posting this great resource! The smugmug exporter is fantastic.

Thanks so much.


----------



## T.D. (Dec 26, 2007)

I just updated to the latest version of the smugmug plugin today. Now I'm getting an error message every time. 



> An internal error has occurred: Win32 API error (unknown error -- Format MessageW vailed" when calling HttpSendRequest from private_AgHttpClient_post_l



The photos are ultimately uploading to SmugMug despite the error, but there seems to be a delay (this may be on the SmugMug end)

It has worked flawlessly until now. Is anyone else getting a similar message?


----------



## DonRicklin (Dec 26, 2007)

Did you also try posting a comment on Jeffrey's Blog page for the SmugMug plugin? He is not a reader here, that I know of.

Don


----------



## T.D. (Dec 26, 2007)

No I didn't. I wasn't aware of the blog. Thanks. I'll do that.


----------



## T.D. (Dec 26, 2007)

Just found this on his blog:



> Some users on Windows get a *FormatMessageW failed* error when uploading with this or other plugins. Most users don't get it, but those that do seem to get it often. Currently, no one knows the cause.
> If you experience this error, you have my condolences. Free free to vent your understandable frustration, but please realize that commenting about it here won't help solve the problem.
> Windows engineers with insight are encouraged to comment on Adobe's SDK Forum.



I guess I'll have to live with it. I'm one of the "Frequent" recipients.


----------



## T.D. (Dec 31, 2007)

T.D. said:


> Just found this on his blog:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'll have to live with it. I'm one of the "Frequent" recipients.



Update:

Just downloaded version .24 yesterday and am no longer having the problem. YIPPEE!!


----------



## T.D. (Jan 1, 2008)

T.D. said:


> Update:
> 
> Just downloaded version .24 yesterday and am no longer having the problem. YIPPEE!!



I spoke too soon. It's back intermittently. :(


----------



## hammer88 (Feb 23, 2008)

does anybody know if it can only upload the original - unedited version?  if i've made some white balance, crop, etc adjustments, is there a way to export those?  i seem to be having a problem with this.  is mogrify any different?

thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 24, 2008)

Which plugin are you trying to use Rich?  Can you give us more information?  I may split this off into it's own thread but I can't decide what the title should be!

And are you wanting to upload original (as in the original with no adjustments) or a full size version with your lightroom adjustments?


----------



## radirpok (May 19, 2008)

Hello! I installed the flickr export plugin but it needs a Flickr API key. Should I apply for one on flickr services site?


----------



## DonRicklin (May 19, 2008)

Yes, they have to give you an API key. Its an easy process.

Don


----------



## radirpok (May 19, 2008)

Thanks for the help. It works now.


----------



## makelightreal (Apr 15, 2009)

Jeffry has totally outdone Adobe single handedly!  my favorite part of lightroom by FAR!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Apr 15, 2009)

makelightreal, Welcome to the forums.

Many agree, Jeffrey's a real asset to the Lr community.


----------

